# Having ICS 230 data issues



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

For some reason I keep having data issues on the 230 leak. When I start it for the first time everything fails to download from the market after a couple of apps stating "a network connection is needed" even though I clearly have 4g. Is anyone else having this issue? I've reflashed 902 and have gone through all of the steps multiple times with the same end result.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i had this problem with the eclipse 3.0 rom awhile back, but haven't had that problem on the ics leaks so far.

try turning off your phone, remove battery and sim for 5 or 6 mins. then replace battery and sim and power on your phone. the tech that was telling me to do this said it refresh you connection in their system database or something of that sort. some people add in another step where you boot up the phone without your sim until it loads up and says no connection, then power off and replace sim and reboot.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks bud, I'll give it a try.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

